# need advice part 1



## losinghope27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi everyone I need some help from people like myself going through a tough patch in their marriage. My husband and I have been married for 1year as of 10/23/11. We have been going out for 15 years on and off since childhood. I love him dearly but sometimes feel as though I'm not in love with him physically. We have a 4 yr old daughter together and I am 3months pregnant with our 2nd child. He moved out 2 days ago because of my constant arguing and nagging. He said I am making him miserable and he cant live like this. Over the last 3 months I have been very irritated and argumentative but I really was like that before pregnancy but it has gotten worst since the new pregnancy. I realize I have trust issues and I am constantly accussing him and qestioning his where abouts going through his phone and everything its just driving him nuts. He has stuck by me thru all this and I guess the other day was the last straw! I need him more than ever now I feel alone in my pregnancy. I'm scared I've lost him forever. I called him yesterday afternoon and he really didnt want to talk but I kind of forced him into a conversation. Thats when he let everything out he said I need to move on. He's not happy and our relationship isn't love that I verbally abuse him and I am controlling. He also stated that he doesn't like me because I'm hateful, spiteful, mean, and inconsiderate. He said we need a divorce. I don't know what to do. Should I call or wait for him to call me? Is this the end of our 1 yr marriage? I know the source of the problem and I am working on fixing this but what do I do now?


----------

